# AAPC Medical Billing and Reimbursement Course



## williamsja (May 12, 2011)

Was wondering if anyone out there had taken the billing and reimbursement online course offered by AAPC, and, if so, did they find it beneficial.  Thanks.


----------



## awinksters@yahoo.com (May 12, 2011)

*Online course*

I took the Medical Coding course. It is nice to have a forum to ask add ? I was the only student under my instructor. She also taught a class in Dallas. She was really busy and did not always answer my questions. Toward the end of the class, I finally recieved a phone # to another coder to help me understand a few ?'s.

I strongly recommend that you take a Medical terminology and A&P 1 & 2 before taking this course because there are ?'s in the tests and quizs that are not in the material you will have. It is nice to have previous college experience in these classes within a year or so.

I studied about 4 hours everyday because there is a lot of reading, lectures and workbook exercises.

Get your books about one month before you start this class and read the 1st  4 chapters before the class starts. This will give you a head start

I completed one module a week and finished w/in 3 weeks of the deadline. It is very important to pace yourself so that you finish w/in 4 months. Less than 4 months doesnot give you 80 credit hours and more than 4 months doesn't allow much time for the practice test.

Some modules take much more time than others and have more reading and testing while others are easier. Stay on top of this. It really takes discipline.

God bless you


----------



## awinksters@yahoo.com (May 12, 2011)

williamsja said:


> Was wondering if anyone out there had taken the billing and reimbursement online course offered by AAPC, and, if so, did they find it beneficial.  Thanks.



See my note on my experience below


----------



## diamonddee007@hotmail.com (May 16, 2011)

*Getting a response from AAPC*

I am taking it now, and I am a little frustrated on the return time of someone getting back to me to help me. If you have any suggestions on how I can deal with this let me know. I need your help.


----------

